# VST dosing



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

A basic question. I've a 15g basket and an 17g basket. If I put 15g of same grind coffee in both, should I expect the same result in the cup (or is their a water on top of puck due to extra space problem)?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

No, head space has an effect on the shot. Don't ask me in what way?

Also, you don't have a 17g vst. Vst don't make a 17g basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Delfi said:


> A basic question. I've a 15g basket and an 17g basket. If I put 15g of same grind coffee in both, should I expect the same result in the cup (or is their a water on top of puck due to extra space problem)?


Based on tests VST did , as i understand it the baskets will deliver best extraction yields ( as measured by a refractometer ) withing plus or minus 1g of the basket

So 15 g = 14-16g

You either have a 15 and a 18g vst so use the doses as above

Or you have a 15 g vst and a 17g strada

The Strada would dose same range as the 18g vst

Or you have a 18g vst that has 17g vst on the side

There were a few misprints that got into the wild - it's an 18g vst

Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear if there was a real difference in practice


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Guess I got the misprint...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep I've got one too Delhi







it's a 18g vst though


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aren't the misprinted ones worth a fortune to collectors? (Unless there there were hundreds of misprinted ones.)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In fifty years time they'll be cropping up on the Antiques Roadshow - knew I should have kept mine


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> In fifty years time they'll be cropping up on the Antiques Roadshow - knew I should have kept mine


That tends to confirm they are rare and like the illy cups Eric is selling, they are collectors items and not for bar use (or bar use will reduce the value).


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

If you peel off the QR code there is actually an entirely different QR code underneath which links to pictures of baristas dressed as butchers


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

The holes are proportionally sized for extraction at the requisite doses. I did a few experiments in the shop on 18g and 20g baskets, with the same grind, but 18g and 20g doses and the same brew ratio (50%) and the results were very similar in the cup as was time. A larger dose in a smaller VST basket will over extract if the extraction is correct for the larger basket.

JP


----------

